# Time out for desert Tortoise



## Niki (Mar 15, 2012)

Went to the Southwest wildlife Conservation center today and this beautiful desert Tortoise was in Time-Out for knocking the other tortoises over on their backs.


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Niki said:


> Went to the Southwest wildlife Conservation center today and this beautiful desert Tortoise was in Time-Out for knocking the other tortoises over on their backs.


Awe, poor guy! Nice looking though!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2012)

Seriously they have a time out room? Does it actually seem to help?


----------



## Niki (Mar 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Seriously they have a time out room? Does it actually seem to help?



He was in a gated area outside the bobcat enclosure. She said they move him out for awhile because he bullies the others. Flips them over... Not sure if he learns his lesson! He sure is cute.


----------



## ascott (Mar 15, 2012)

LMAO....never heard of such silliness....but funny and what a beautiful tort...


----------



## bigred (Mar 15, 2012)

Good looking tort, I think ASCOTT want to tke it home


----------



## ascott (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL...bigred is right....I do have a soft spot for the rufian males....they are so misunderstood....


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 15, 2012)

ha! a time out corner....?
http://mcclungsworld.com/files/2010/12/kid-dunce-hat-2e8zyom.jpg


----------



## bigred (Mar 15, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> ha! a time out corner....?
> http://mcclungsworld.com/files/2010/12/kid-dunce-hat-2e8zyom.jpg



That link you posted is me as a kid-


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol..Bigred....if it was you...I believe the sentence in that picture would read "being good sucks".....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 17, 2012)

Silly punishing a tortoise for being a tortoise.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

> Silly punishing a tortoise for being a tortoise.



I know, right?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah but we want the tortoises to be tortoises but only how we want them to be tortoises.


----------

